# Any Interest In A Group Story?



## Goglas (Jun 24, 2011)

Exactly what it says on the tin. 

For those who don't know what a group story is, it's fairly self-explanatory; A few writers writing a story on the forum together, post by post.

Specifically, one writer comes up with a story idea, a 'character sheet' for the few main characters in the story, and a basic outline for the first chapter, in which he explains in a few sentences what each writer is to write in each post. 
After each writer gives his suggestions/alterations to the outline, and the writers pick their posting order (so each knows what he is supposed to write), the writing begins.

If there is any interest, I'd like to ask you what kind of story you would like to write. Warhammer Fantasy, 40K, or perhaps some other universe? A story about war, adventure, horror, mystery? What about the main characters? A few green Guardsmen? Space Marines? Knights, thieves, rebels, daemons, etc'.

It goes without saying that if there is any interest, I would be more than happy to start a group story with you guys.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

ohhh you :ireful2:
beat me to the punch had an idea to form this up in the coming weeks
frustrating 
but yes major interest


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

DAEMONS! Ha imagine the dialogue between them. "Grrr Argh", "Bla!+^*!"

Sorry, not constructive I know. Look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

sounds interesting count me in


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd be interested if it were a W40K story. I'm not very familiar with the WHF setting but if the GS is set in that I could still give it a go.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

we've got an ongoing community story called "The End" if anyone is interested. check it out in featured fiction, be sure to read from the first post to the end though!

CP


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And for those inclined to be lazy: here


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I would be interested, depending on the setting - I, personally, would rather a Fantasy story.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

added some thing to the end CP hope thats ok


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

gothik said:


> added some thing to the end CP hope thats ok


Yeah it's fine, it _is_ the purpose of The End :grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

dark angel said:


> I would be interested, depending on the setting - I, personally, would rather a Fantasy story.


nothing against starting one, that's for sure. 

CP


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I would join if it's a Warhammer Fantasy too. I've become just too sick of the sheer number of 40k stories around to write any at the moment.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not too knowledgeable of the Warhammer fantasy game, so if I might jump in every so often if it's 40k or a straight up original setting.


----------



## Goglas (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice to see there's interest in writing a GS. With any luck I'll be able to start one up sometime this weekend. It'll be a Warhammer Fantasy story, as most people (who bothered to give an opinion) seem to prefer it. 

C'Tan Chimera - Note that a GS (Group Story) is not like the community-based story The End, where you can jump in every once in a while and post a chapter. 
A GS is just like a regular forum story, only written by a group of writers - The number and identity of said writers would ideally remain the same from beginning to end.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

So any ideas on what it should be about?


----------



## Goglas (Jun 24, 2011)

*Warhammer Fantasy Story Idea*

Currently my ideas for the story center around two or three human siblings, slaves to the Skaven. The story begins as the siblings try to escape their slavers, who have been experimenting on them with Warp Stone dust in the attempt to create living warp-portals.

Unbeknown to the Skaven, their experiments have succeeded. As the siblings grow slowly insane (I'm thinking of setting this in the Border Princes territories), strange occurrences seem to happen wherever they go; ghosts take possession of anybody that treats them nicely, skeleton warriors erupt from the walls of the inns where they choose to stay the night. 
Most importantly, a great daemon (Who might be the Horned Rat himself, although we never truly find out) has taken notice of their escape, and decides to follow them.

Added to this is the emerging great Waaagh! of the legendary Gorbad Ironclaw - who, as the siblings learn (perhaps when they meet him for the first time as he sacks one of the city-states they travel to), killed their father many centuries ago. 

The great daemon later reveals to the siblings their father was none other than Eldred, the last Elector Count of the lost province of Solland. This, of course, means that the siblings were in slavery to the Skaven, in their dark under-empire, for centuries. It also means they are the true rulers of Solland. 

This sets the stage (at about midway through the story) for the insane siblings' great war against the Empire in their attempt to reclaim their lands. Welcome now new arrivals to the story Emmanuelle von Liebwitz, Elector Countess of Wissenland, who the siblings will try to assassinate, Reiksmarshal Kurt Helborg, the current wielder of their father's Runefang, and perhaps the siblings' vampire mother.

Orcs, Chaos, perhaps undead, imperial armies, rebels, and Solland's old nobility (currently residing in Averland), as well as the siblings, all take part in the great climactic battle that ends the story - The Second Battle for Solland's Crown (The First being the one where the siblings' father lost his life to Gorbad, which subsequently led to to absorption of Solland by Wissenland). 

The story ends when one of the siblings grabs hold of the Grudge Settler, Solland's Runefang, and, his chaotic powers clashing against the purity of the sword, turns into a complete lunatic and kills his siblings. 
S/He is the ultimate victor of the Second Battle for Solland's Crown. We leave the story with a hint of what's to come - A new, twisted and dark Solland, ruled by the only sibling left - And the great daemon grinning in the shadows. 


This is obviously just a rough sketch - especially the second part of the story - but we have plenty of time to fully flesh it out, before and after we start writing the story. 
Come to think of it, we can just use this thread for the planning and all the "OOC" talk.
So, what do you think?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds alright, can't argue with that - Only idea I had, was for it to be set during the Crusades, after the abduction and holding of one of the Emperor's (I think it's the Emperor in Fantasy too - Correct me if wrong.) children.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

im more than game to have a go at it
sounds like a great story 
my only problem with it being, essentially this is your baby, can we ever live up to the twisted machinations of your mind
that was why the end was such a great idea because it was free and allowed each person to take the story in the direction they desired rather then being restricted by the mental dreams of one person.

I'm sure you can almost see it in your eye, 95% chance we wont see the same thing


----------



## Goglas (Jun 24, 2011)

dark angel: Only crusades I know of in Fantasy are the ones against Araby, which are set around a thousand years in the past - given that Solland was only destroyed in 1707. However I never heard of any abduction. 

Or did you mean for the Emperor's abducted child and/or the Emperor himself to have a part in this story? Because that sounds awesome, if we can find a way to incorporate that into the story. E.G. The siblings rescue the abducted child as they themselves try to escape the Skaven. 

deathbringer: I have nothing against The End, I think it's a great idea. However, this is different. Back in the old Black Library forums I participated in several Group Stories (and even started one). 

Half the fun is to see what others do, how others interpret, the story which we all invested in planning and writing. I don't expect you to see what I see in my mind's eye. In fact, if I did, than what would be the point in having more than one writer for the story?
As I said in my first post, we will have a general, brief outline, both for the story as a whole and for each chapter. So we will all know what it is that's supposed to happen in each segment of the story. How it is written, however, is up to each individual writer, and indeed, is perhaps the best part in writing a Group Story.

Perhaps this will be made clearer once I post the first chapter outline for your evaluation. Right now, I just want to know A: Who wants to participate in writing the story? and B: What you think of the story idea? Do you have any suggestions on how to make it better?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It would have been against Araby, I imagine - A fictional Crusade, to get back this stolen son/daughter, not a cannon one. The Emperor's son/daughter would have been traveling, as an envoy, to Araby. 

And in some mishap, he would be taken by the Arabyans; and the Emperor would call his banners, to rescue his son - Igniting a war. 

I'm game with writing whatever you all decide, though. Trouble is - I'm limited in the characters I can write, down to humans/humanoid species, so that takes away the likes of Orks and Skaven for me.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah I mean I like how your story begins but I rather dislike the second half. 

First off Gorbad is long dead by the time of Kurt Helborg. I know his death was never confirmed but given that it was supposedly in 1712 IC and have not heard from the from infamous Orc Warlord since, I'd strongly say he's dead. I mean this is an Orc that savaged many of the southern lands of the Empire, destroyed an Imperial province, laid siege to Altdorf itself so how exactly can he be expected to stay quiet after that? Second I really don't like the idea of them getting Solland's Runefang, corrupting it and somehow taking back Solland for several reasons. Taking the Runefang would likely mean killing Helborg. I don't believe in killing (or screwing around with) major characters with the WFB world that haven't already been killed by GW. Nor do I realistically they could retake Solland through a grand battle. If the children were experimented on by Skaven they would undoubtedly be mutated and normal men would not follow them. Even if they weren't it's been _centuries_ since the fall of Solland, there's nothing whatsoever that could back up their claims that they are the heirs to Solland. Furthermore neither Karl Franz or Countess Emmanuelle will tolerate this act and would gather an even greater army to crush this new Solland.

My suggestion is not to have them retake Solland through force of arms as it just wouldn't in a way that didn't seem Mary Sue-ish. Rather I have them operate not unlike their former masters behind the scenes of things. Perhaps they assassinate whatever Duke or Baron under Emmanuelle that rules the Solland territory along with his family then as the Countess is trying deciding who will replace the noble, the siblings approach a less likely candidate that desires more power than what he has. They offer to help him become the Duke of Solland in exchange he becomes their public face as they rule their homeland behind the scenes, waiting and plotting in the shadows.

I am also intrigued by the possibility of them have the eye of the Great Horned Rat. Perhaps that's linked to their mutations and they've become Skaven-like in their appearance. Maybe with those two things draw the attention of some of the Skaven. Some see them as blessed by their God while others see them as infidels leaving to a civil war in Under-Nuln as the siblings are there to ensure that their man becomes Baron and ends with them either becoming the leaders of Under-Nuln or driven from it. If the former, one sibling would stay behind to rule Under-Nuln while the others return to their homeland and use their new position to begin subtlety manipulate things within the Court of Nuln, their Baron and Solland rising in power and influence as their political rivals begin to suffer unusual misfortune.

Of course gaining such power and position will lead to those seeking to dethrone them or their puppet. Perhaps a Skaven of some power or a surviving member of those that ruled Under-Nuln seeks gain control of the undercity from them or make them look like threats to a more powerful Skaven lord. Maybe a political rival of their baron tries expose the baron as a Chaos worshiper while not actually knowing just who he serves.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Count me in. I don't mind what we do.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

im convinced, im more than game, happy to contribute as best i can


----------



## Goglas (Jun 24, 2011)

Akatsuki13 - Thank you. That was exactly what I meant by suggestions and alterations, and a bit more.

I have comments, of course, and a revised story idea, taking what you wrote and dark angel's idea of a kidnapped imperial child into consideration; Such as putting much more emphasis on the Skaven instead of using the Orcs. Unfortunately I don't have the time to write it down at the moment, but I will do so as soon as possible. 

On a related note, it seems we have around 5 members or so wanting to take part in the writing, which is around the number of people I was aiming for. So excellent news, there.


----------

